# CrownoverCokes rice/sausage stuffed bell peppers



## crownovercoke (Jul 4, 2007)

There are several ways to do this. I cheated this time

You start by steaming Longgrain and wild rice or dirty rice till its almost soft. or do what I did Uncle Bens Microwave long grain and wild rice right out of the bag...

Cut the top off of a Large bell pepper. remove all seeds and center off of the top piece.

Line the inside with sausage 1/2 inch thick
Fill up with rice mixture 1/4 inch from the rim
fill up the rest with pepper jack or Jalepeno cheese. (Spicier the better)
Place top back on pepper and wrap the seam with bacon (seals the pepper as it cooks) You can use a tooth pick to hold it in place. and smoke for 1.5-2 Hrs at 225-250.
Attachment 3472


Then you can cut it in half or eat it as a bowl. Enjoy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













Attachment 3473


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice!!!! I am going to have to try that, thanks for the q-view and the recipe


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe. They look great.


----------



## crawdaddy (Jul 6, 2007)

never would have thought of that.....sounds great and sure gonna try it.


----------

